# Fromm Gold Holistic



## Island Protector (Dec 31, 2010)

Anyone know how much a 33 lb bag would last 5 small dogs, that weigh 3 lbs, 4 lbs, 5 lbs, 6 lbs, and 8 lbs? 

I'm guessing a month- maybe a little less?

Also wondering the same for Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul- 35 lb bag


----------

